# Skipper’s Liability Insurance in EU for U.S citizen



## Kennedyy (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi all,

Has anyone procured skipper’s liability insurance as a U.S. citizen for bareboat chartering abroad?

In reading over my last few charter insurance contracts I noticed that the boat was fully covered but there was no coverage for other people’s yachts were I to make unwanted contact with them in the form of a crash. 

In reading up on the subject, skipper’s liability coverage seems to cover you for just such an occasion however I’m unable to find any companies who will offer it to U.S. citizens. It’s freely available for EU and Canadian citizens. 

Does anyone know of a company who offers such coverage for U.S. skipper’s chartering abroad?

Thanks in advance for your knowledge.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Do you have a policy on your own boat? Sometimes they account for that liability or it can be added.


----------



## Kennedyy (Mar 24, 2019)

Minnewaska said:


> Do you have a policy on your own boat? Sometimes they account for that liability or it can be added.


I wish.

My own boat/s are charter boats and they always have a standard policy that covers the boat but not other boats.

On my next two charters coming up both companies do not offer the ability to pay more and get coverage for me if I ran into someone else's boat or hurt people on another boat. So I'm looking for genera skipper's liability insurance that will work for me on any boat I skipper.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

What about umbrella insurance?


----------



## Kennedyy (Mar 24, 2019)

MarkSF said:


> What about umbrella insurance?


My local State Farm Insurance agent doesn't know of a policy that would cover me boating in other countries. If you know of such a thing I would appreciate a recommend.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Pantaneous is known for international cruising insurance. I can't say they do specifically what you're asking, but I'd give them a try. There is both a US and European company and I'm not sure which makes more sense for you. One would think the EU company would be more likely to write the policy, but you may need to protect your assets in the US.


----------



## Kennedyy (Mar 24, 2019)

Minnewaska said:


> Pantaneous is known for international cruising insurance. I can't say they do specifically what you're asking, but I'd give them a try. There is both a US and European company and I'm not sure which makes more sense for you. One would think the EU company would be more likely to write the policy, but you may need to protect your assets in the US.


I tried them and they said they won't insure U.S citizens.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Skipper's Liability Insurance in EU for U.S citizen*



Kennedyy said:


> I tried them and they said they won't insure U.S citizens.


While I'm still not sure they provide the kind of coverage you're looking for, this answer is suspect. Pantaneous has a US insurance company that insures US citizens, so I wonder if you contacted the EU company. Same name.


----------



## Kennedyy (Mar 24, 2019)

Minnewaska said:


> Kennedyy said:
> 
> 
> > I tried them and they said they won't insure U.S citizens.
> ...


Well, I called the Pantaneous USA office and they said they only insure "U.S. Yachts".

I then called the EU office in Germany and they said "no, it's not possible to insure U.S. citizens because it's against the insurance guidelines".

I asked if they knew of any companies that do insure U.S. citizens and they said "no. At least not here in Germany."

I've tried all the usual suspects that are easy to come across in google searches. If anyone knows of a company that has for sure insured a U.S. citizen for skipper's liability insurance coverage overseas, I would love their info.

Thanks guys


----------

